# Coyote Snare Success!



## goatman52 (Apr 16, 2011)

Turns out that a neighbor who raises sheep makes his own snares for coyotes. Six days ago he gave me one and a kill post and some advice. I already knew where I wanted to set it up. One brushy part of the property always has some trails that are being used. Found a good spot and set the snare. Well, there is one less coyote in the area to kill my goats, his sheep, or another neighbors calves. 
Coyote was an adult but wasn't enough left to tell what sex. Had been checking the snare every other day but spent all day yesterday working on fence so hadn't been checked in three days. Walked over the hill this morning to check and there it was. 
We're hoping it was male. Neighbor said he's caught eight this year so far. All females. 
Read a lot of posts on this forum and am sure it helped with my quick success. Thanks.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on your success!


----------

